# Pellegatti:"Allenatore Milan non costoso e non esigente".



## admin (10 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato da Pellegatti, non ci sono stati contatti al momento tra il Milan e di Francesco. Questo però non esclude che lo stesso Di Francesco non possa diventare allenatore del club rossonero. Fonti interpellate, inoltre, gli hanno riferito che il prossimo allenatore del Milan NON sarà un profilo alla Conte: quindi un profilo non costoso e non esigente. Ma molto dipenderà dalla Champions e da qualche dollaro in più.

I nomi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-anche-inzaghi-ma-di-francesco-sempre-pole-vt76259.html


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, non ci sono stati contatti al momento tra il Milan e di Francesco. Questo però non esclude che lo stesso Di Francesco non possa diventare allenatore del club rossonero. Fonti interpellate, inoltre, gli hanno riferito che il prossimo allenatore del Milan NON sarà un profilo alla Conte: *quindi un profilo non costoso e non esigente*.
> 
> I nomi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-anche-inzaghi-ma-di-francesco-sempre-pole-vt76259.html



Un pirla quindi!! Avanti col prossimo Brocchi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, non ci sono stati contatti al momento tra il Milan e di Francesco. Questo però non esclude che lo stesso Di Francesco non possa diventare allenatore del club rossonero. Fonti interpellate, inoltre, gli hanno riferito che il prossimo allenatore del Milan NON sarà un profilo alla Conte: *quindi un profilo non costoso e non esigente.*
> 
> I nomi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-anche-inzaghi-ma-di-francesco-sempre-pole-vt76259.html



Il napoli con un tecnico non costoso e non esigente comunque ha fatto 2 secondi posti e 1 terzo posto, sempre sopra gli 80 punti...

Magari fare quei risultati


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, non ci sono stati contatti al momento tra il Milan e di Francesco. Questo però non esclude che lo stesso Di Francesco non possa diventare allenatore del club rossonero. Fonti interpellate, inoltre, gli hanno riferito che il prossimo allenatore del Milan NON sarà un profilo alla Conte: quindi un profilo non costoso e non esigente.
> 
> I nomi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-anche-inzaghi-ma-di-francesco-sempre-pole-vt76259.html


Non costoso e non esigente per riempire il Milan di cessi di 18 anni che puzzano di latte e magari vendere quei due o tre buoni che abbiamo.
Dalla scelta dell’allenatore si capiranno molte cose, personalmente se questa estate non verranno fatte le cose come Dio comanda mi prenderò una bella pausa finché non arriverà un proprietario serio con voglia di fare. Non un fondo speculativo.


----------



## varvez (10 Maggio 2019)

"Per un pugno di dollari"


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il napoli con un tecnico non costoso e non esigente comunque ha fatto 2 secondi posti e 1 terzo posto, sempre sopra gli 80 punti...
> 
> Magari fare quei risultati



Sarri però ha continuato il lavoro di benitez che qualcosa ha seminato e lasciato.
Noi veniamo da anni e anni di orrori.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarri però ha continuato il lavoro di benitez che qualcosa ha seminato e lasciato.
> Noi veniamo da anni e anni di orrori.



Si ok, e Benitez quello di Mazzarri..però insomma..noi dobbiamo ritornare nei primi 3..siamo lì vicini, manca lo step che fece il Napoli con Mazzarri


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ok, e Benitez quello di Mazzarri..però insomma..noi dobbiamo ritornare nei primi 3..siamo lì vicini, manca lo step che fece il Napoli con Mazzarri



Bravo : mazzarri-benitez-sarri-ancelotti. 
Il napoli , pur nel suo piccolo, ha una continuità tecnica che noi ci sogniamo.
Siamo ancora al gradino zero in un percorso di crescita tecnica e quando parlo di crescita mi riferisco anche e soprattutto ai singoli.
Mah ,prendiamoci questo quarto posto ma poi ripartiamo da un allenatore vero.


----------



## bmb (10 Maggio 2019)

Per noi è sempre stato così. Ancelotti non era esigente, Sacchi e Capello non li conosceva nessuno. Però erano allenatori, non fantocci.


----------



## Devil man (10 Maggio 2019)

Ma Pellegatti non è quello che affermava nei suoi youtubes videos che arrivava Conte ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Maggio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma Pellegatti non è quello che affermava nei suoi youtubes videos che arrivava Conte ?



Infatti, da quando lo hanno licenziato da sportmediaset più che fare intrattenimento non fa secondo me, più per una questione di essere escluso da quel "giro" mediatico dove passano le notizie.
Peccato perchè nonostante sia un sognatore e a tratti perda il contatto con la realtà si vede che ama il Milan.

Tornando a parlare di cose serie: un allenatore non esigente e non costoso non significa per forza un male, se è una personalità in grado di fare il massimo con la rosa a disposizione (che è ASSOLUTAMENTE da quarto posto e con enormi prospettive, non facciamoci fregare dallo schifo che ha combinato Rino).
I rinforzi sono certo arriveranno, giovani e futuribili, come è giusto che sia.
Ho fiducia per questa estate e sono certo che molti rosicatori seriali rimarranno delusi


----------



## Manue (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, non ci sono stati contatti al momento tra il Milan e di Francesco. Questo però non esclude che lo stesso Di Francesco non possa diventare allenatore del club rossonero. Fonti interpellate, inoltre, gli hanno riferito che il prossimo allenatore del Milan NON sarà un profilo alla Conte: quindi un profilo non costoso e non esigente. Ma molto dipenderà dalla Champions e da qualche dollaro in più.
> 
> I nomi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-anche-inzaghi-ma-di-francesco-sempre-pole-vt76259.html



Purtroppo le mie speranze di vedere Conte sulla nostra panchina, dal 100% sono passate allo 0%.
Forse vedere Torino Milan gli ha reso le idee chiare, cioè che qui non bastano neanche 3 innesti per tentare di vincere, ma bisogna rifondare la rosa.



Qualsiasi altro allenatore per me, 
a meno che non sia Guardiola o Klopp, 
mi farà iniziare l'anno senza speranze.

Che palle.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Maggio 2019)

-


----------



## Ninni21 (10 Maggio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma Pellegatti non è quello che affermava nei suoi youtubes videos che arrivava Conte ?



si, così come Ibra bis...infatti ci sta portando in Champions...ah no...


----------



## sette (10 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il napoli con un tecnico non costoso e non esigente comunque ha fatto 2 secondi posti e 1 terzo posto, sempre sopra gli 80 punti...
> 
> Magari fare quei risultati



Vero. Come è vero che non ha alzato una coppa, nenche quella gelato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> "Per un pugno di dollari"



no attenzione si parla di Elliot, " per un PEGNO di dollari "


----------



## Zenos (10 Maggio 2019)

Allora portateci Gasp.


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2019)

sembra la descrizione di un cane in vendita:

non sporca,esce una volta al giorno ai giardinetti,mangia i croccantini del discount,non vuole il collare firmato.

si accontenta di poco,dai prendetelo.


----------



## MarcoG (10 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> sembra la descrizione di un cane in vendita:
> 
> non sporca,esce una volta al giorno ai giardinetti,mangia i croccantini del discount,non vuole il collare firmato.
> 
> si accontenta di poco,dai prendetelo.



.


----------



## LukeLike (10 Maggio 2019)

Ma Pellegatti non era quello della soffiata su Conte? Mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## AllanX (10 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no attenzione si parla di Elliot, " per un PEGNO di dollari "



"E qualche centesimo in più"


----------



## AndrasWave (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, non ci sono stati contatti al momento tra il Milan e di Francesco. Questo però non esclude che lo stesso Di Francesco non possa diventare allenatore del club rossonero. Fonti interpellate, inoltre, gli hanno riferito che il prossimo allenatore del Milan NON sarà un profilo alla Conte: quindi un profilo non costoso e non esigente. Ma molto dipenderà dalla Champions e da qualche dollaro in più.
> 
> I nomi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-anche-inzaghi-ma-di-francesco-sempre-pole-vt76259.html



Mai visto tanti NON nella stessa frase. Quindi Pellegatti NON sa una fava.
Anche perché non ne azzecca una dall'uscita di Ben Hur al cinema.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bravo : mazzarri-benitez-sarri-ancelotti.
> Il napoli , pur nel suo piccolo, ha una continuità tecnica che noi ci sogniamo.
> Siamo ancora al gradino zero in un percorso di crescita tecnica e quando parlo di crescita mi riferisco anche e soprattutto ai singoli.
> Mah ,prendiamoci questo quarto posto ma poi ripartiamo da un allenatore vero.



perchè il napoli nel suo piccolo ha ambizione e voglia di far bene, cosa che noinel nostro grosso non abbiamo.

inutile pensare all'allenatore o a chi arriva, bisogna aspettare tanto tempo e sperare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no attenzione si parla di Elliot, " per un PEGNO di dollari "



ahahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, non ci sono stati contatti al momento tra il Milan e di Francesco. Questo però non esclude che lo stesso Di Francesco non possa diventare allenatore del club rossonero. Fonti interpellate, inoltre, gli hanno riferito che il prossimo allenatore del Milan NON sarà un profilo alla Conte: quindi un profilo non costoso e non esigente. Ma molto dipenderà dalla Champions e da qualche dollaro in più.
> 
> I nomi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-anche-inzaghi-ma-di-francesco-sempre-pole-vt76259.html



Quindi cerchiamo profili alla Franco Colomba o Nedo Sonetti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Vero. Come è vero che non ha alzato una coppa, nenche quella gelato.



Scusa ma perché noi cosa abbiamo alzato?


----------



## Capitan T (10 Maggio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma Pellegatti non è quello che affermava nei suoi youtubes videos che arrivava Conte ?



Esatto ahah


----------



## sette (10 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma perché noi cosa abbiamo alzato?



Una supercoppa. Nonostante una società da serie B.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Maggio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma Pellegatti non è quello che affermava nei suoi youtubes videos che arrivava Conte ?



E Ibra


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, non ci sono stati contatti al momento tra il Milan e di Francesco. Questo però non esclude che lo stesso Di Francesco non possa diventare allenatore del club rossonero. Fonti interpellate, inoltre, gli hanno riferito che il prossimo allenatore del Milan NON sarà un profilo alla Conte: quindi un profilo non costoso e non esigente. Ma molto dipenderà dalla Champions e da qualche dollaro in più.
> 
> I nomi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-anche-inzaghi-ma-di-francesco-sempre-pole-vt76259.html



Ormai sono oltre 10 anni che si va avanti così.

Non abbiamo una super dirigenza
Oltre 10 anni che non abbiamo un allenatore
Squadra ridicola

Il nostro lento declino continua con qualsiasi cambio di proprietà


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Una supercoppa. Nonostante una società da serie B.



A cui abbiamo partecipato per aver perso una finale conquistata contro crotone ed alessandria...

Per favore..saranno 8 anni che il Napoli ci arriva davanti


----------



## iceman. (10 Maggio 2019)

Che ci frega, tanto noi abbiamo gli avvocati più forti del pianeta...


----------



## __king george__ (10 Maggio 2019)

se sarà cosi vorrà dire che anche Elliott non ha intenzioni di farci tornare grandi ma il contrario….i discorsi stanno a zero

tutti i discorsi su "Elliott ci farà grande per rivenderci meglio" "i piani di elliot corrispondono ai nostri" ecc saranno aria fritta…

come anche "sono arrivati a metà mercato la vera potenza la vedremo da giugno"ecc


----------



## Shmuk (10 Maggio 2019)

L'allenatore è un pò la cartina di tornasole di tutto st'ambaradan. A me ha già dato molto fastidio che meno di 1 mese fa Leo e Maldini abbiano detto esplicitamente che Gattuso era saldo e sarebbe rimasto, cosa che è passata un pò in sordina e che dai più è stata bollata come una trollata.... bha.
Con gente come Di Francesco, comunque, pur essendo costui un sicuro passo avanti rispetto a Gattuso, viene, a questo punto, proprio meno la voglia di seguire.


----------



## Aron (10 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che ci frega, tanto noi abbiamo gli avvocati più forti del pianeta...



_Il club con gli avvocati più titolati del mondo_

_La UEFA trema (cit.)_


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, non ci sono stati contatti al momento tra il Milan e di Francesco. Questo però non esclude che lo stesso Di Francesco non possa diventare allenatore del club rossonero. Fonti interpellate, inoltre, gli hanno riferito che il prossimo allenatore del Milan NON sarà un profilo alla Conte: quindi un profilo non costoso e non esigente. Ma molto dipenderà dalla Champions e da qualche dollaro in più.
> 
> I nomi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-anche-inzaghi-ma-di-francesco-sempre-pole-vt76259.html



Vado controcorrente, per me la priorità assoluta nel prossimo mercato dovrebbe essere una volta per tutte costruire un ORGANICO da Milan capace di giocare 60 partite per stagione, basta dei mediocri e basta di quella strategia assurda pro giovani, due giocatori davero bravi per ruolo, mix di gioventù, esperienza e personalità, cosi di allenatore secondo me possiamo restare con Gattuso o prendere qualcuno che mi piace molto come Van Bommel o Giampaolo.


----------



## sette (10 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A cui abbiamo partecipato per aver perso una finale conquistata contro crotone ed alessandria...
> 
> Per favore..saranno 8 anni che il Napoli ci arriva davanti



su questo non ci piove, ma da qui a prenderlo a modello ce ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti


----------

